# Warm or Cold Food?



## (Tegus the Tegu)-Cameron (Jun 13, 2016)

Should I warm up meat before I give it to my tegu? I don't mean cooking the meat just making it to warmer temp then it was when it was refrigerated.


----------



## dpjm (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes, warm it up. Cold food takes longer to digest, which is not a good thing.


----------

